
Evidence that Oppenheimer passed secrets of Manhattan project to the USSR - vixen99
http://www.unz.com/article/was-robert-oppenheimer-a-soviet-agent/
======
matthewdgreen
The actual accusation -- if you read further down -- is that not only was
Oppenheimer a spy, but so were Fermi and Szilard and Bohr. The evidence for
this comes from a Russian ex-spy who was imprisoned in the Soviet Union and
tried to cash in during the 90s on these accusations. You can get the fact
check if you dig around enough, I won't bother here.

Based on some Googling, it seems these unfounded accusations have been a
popular theme for some decades. Makes me wonder what all four of those
scientists have in common, that would inspire such reactions.

------
ncmncm
Nothing brings out the loonies quite like such an article.

The comments section has to be seen to be believed. "Russia will be the last
refuge of the white race"?

------
daemonna
alternative media? with comments about how jews are responsible for everything
and how russia will save white race? Dear HN, really?

------
Accujack
Nutty article. After the US exploded the first atomic bomb, every other
country that had been working on one knew it could be done, and that was the
last "secret" of the bomb.

The reason the US did it first was due to its industrial capacity and
commitment to doing so. None of the technology involved was particularly
unknown or difficult, the only "hard part" was for each nation interested in
the weapon to determine how to obtain the materials for one in a reasonable
amount of time and without destroying their economy to do so.

Even Nazi Germany had an atomic bomb program, they just had no hope of
completing it before the country with the largest industrial base in the
world.

There weren't any "secrets" to share with the USSR in the 1940s about the
bomb. Hiroshima announced to the entire world that it was possible to do, and
the bits and pieces of the program that couldn't be hidden (the methods used
to produce materials) told them the rest. At that point, it was just a race to
be the second nation with the Bomb, and that race was won by a large
industrialized nation with a command economy that wasn't completely in ruins
from the war.... which is no surprise at all.

